# Adhesive for brass to stained wood?



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm "helping" my wife build a dollhouse. I need to install small brass hinges onto stained wood doors. I tried liquid nails with small nails supplied with the hinges and it didn't hold. So I bought slightly bigger hinges that come with screws. Would still like to use an adhesive. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Why not the screws? Don't your hinges have holes for the screws? Do you want screws + adhesive? Try a little 2 part 5 minute epoxy on the backside of the hinge. It give a little extra time to get hinge set over using CA glue.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Never thought of epoxy. Thanks for that idea. I did plan on using the screws but now think that they are going to be too long....soooo I think I'll go with the epoxy and instead of screws, use small nails as I think they will look better than screws in this application.

Thanks very much


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

wsommariva said:


> Never thought of epoxy. Thanks for that idea. I did plan on using the screws but now think that they are going to be too long....soooo I think I'll go with the epoxy and instead of screws, use small nails as I think they will look better than screws in this application.
> 
> Thanks very much


If the screws are too long you can always make them shorter. The opposite is difficult.

G


----------



## ShaneLyall (Jan 12, 2010)

It will be tough to get any adhesive to bond to stained wood. It may hold after it has cured for some time but even epoxy will work much better to bare wood IMO. I may be way off and hope someone will corect me if so.

I think the 3M stuff will stick to FULLY cured shellac but I'm not sure. I used some to make a repair years ago but can't for the life of me remember what brand. Ahh the joys of gettin' old!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

CA Glue............ aka super glue


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Any way I can shorten screws before I insert them?

About how long for Minwax stain to cure fully? That could have been my first problem.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Machine screws are easy, but wood screws I would just clip them with a pair of cutters the touch them up with a file if needed. When clipping them I use a small towel cover or the screw will fly across the room never to be found again. If brass I like to lubricate with wax before inserting.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I guess I could grind them on my grinder? Easy to retain a point.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

If your stain is water or alcohol based, epoxy will adhere well. Not as well with an oil based stain, but still doable. Might help to sand the areas, first. 
Not familiar with Minwax stains. If it's a Stain/finish "all in one" type, It will definitely need to be sanded/scraped off.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok I will sand it down, use epoxy and screws.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought CA to install a ceiling fan and it seemed to work well. So I used the CA on my hinges and so far, seems a secure fit also.

Thanks to everyone who helped.


----------

